# 1st Cold Smoke



## slimjimuk (Apr 7, 2016)

While I am waiting for a little help with my hot smoker... (PLEASE click here if you think you could help me)

... I thought I'd have a go at a cold smoke.

Picked up a nice side of salmon from my local supplier. FisInABox

Chose a 'simple' recipe.
























































  

Been turning it and weighting it down every 12 hours.
Just coming up to 60 hours.

Going to take it out and wash it now!

Wish me luck.


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, moving on.

Isn't it mad how the fish changes! Hard as cardboard now!



























































































Guess I just wait and let it do it's thing.... VERY exciting!


----------



## seenred (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello slimjim...Looking good so far!  I'll be following to see how it finishes.

I love the design of your sawdust cold smoker box!  Very similar to an A-Maze-N Smoker, but I'll bet yours will burn longer on one load of dust.

Red


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 7, 2016)

Looking good.  I'm in for the duration.







Gary


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 7, 2016)

Looking Good, can not advise n Cold Smoke Salmon, as I do not like fish and fish doesn't like me!


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone...

So two "newbie" errors made on this, my first ever smoke.

One... I think I packed the sawdust too tightly, guess is needs some air to work properly too. So the dust stopped after about an hour (could also have been because I didn't have the vents open all the way)

Thinking I was clever I lit it in a couple of places and it burned VERY fast.

Worried it wouldn't be smoked enough, I tried again. This time the maze did a superb job and burned exactly how you would expect it too.

6 hours (the recipe says to do 5 but after it going out, I went for 6) only one 'leg' of the second maze had burned, so I managed to put it out and save the dust.

Really happy with the way it went, once I loaded the maze right.

The other error I made was only hooking the fish in one place (middle of the tail) with one hook.

After 20 mins the damn thing ripped off! So I re allocated it at the head end, with FOUR hooks to be sure and it was fine.







Had a sneaky taste last night, after a final JD & EVO baste and dill sprinkling. (Will be better this morning after a stint in the fridge) and it was very nice!

May be a little over smokey but we all know why that is.:)



Feeling much more confident about a hot smoke now. But (As SeenRed and a couple of others have discussed with me) I am going to need to sort out a rack for the food (rather than hanging) and a grate for the firebox. Going to try and source some this weekend.

Will let you know how it tastes after a rest in the fridge and is sliced nice and thin tomorrow!


----------



## wade (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Jim. That is a good start. The fish is a lovely colour. I am looking forward to hearing how the fish tasted.

Some questions and suggestions from your great Q-view 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What was the mix of salt and sugar in the cure? Was there anything else in it?

I notice that you applied the cure to only one side of the fish and that you placed both halves together and wrapped them tightly in clingfilm. The main reasons for curing at this stage is to increase the salt content of the fish but also to remove water. By doing it that way you will certainly increase the salt content (but it will probably be too salty) however you may not remove much of the water.

Next time try coating the cure on both sides of the fish and place them separately on a wire rack over a tray, loosely covered with clingfilm. Leave in the fridge for 24 hours. This way you will get sufficient salt to penetrate but it will also allow the water to run off. You will be surprised just how much liquid comes out of the fish. One of the biggest problems people find when they first start to cure fish is that it tastes very salty - and then they try to add more sugar to mask the saltiness.

Hanging the fish is fine and in that design of smoker you will get more whole fillets in if you hang them. If you are going to smoke things like cheese or nuts then you wull need to rig up some shelves.

Yes the fish will rip if you simply try to hook it up by the tail - you found that out the hard way... When I fillet fish I leave the collar on by the gills but this method will work with full fillets too. At the thick end of the fillet weave a metal or wooden skewer through the skin at each side and through the flesh in between. Take a length of string and thread it through the skin just below the skewer at each sides of the fish and then tie the ends to make a loop. This will then provide a good firm fix from which you can hang the salmon in the smoker.













Outofthesmoker.jpeg



__ wade
__ Apr 8, 2016


















FishinSmoker1.jpeg



__ wade
__ Apr 8, 2016






I have one of those ProQ generators too which I used to use and they can be quite difficult to keep burning sometimes - especially if the dust is a little damp. A good tip with them is to microwave the dust for a few minutes on high power to warm the dust and drive off some of the moisture. 

I hope this helps. I am looking forward to seeing your next batch photos 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wade


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 8, 2016)

Some fantastic info there, especially about microwaving the dust. Thank you Wade!

As for the fish, I followed the a recipe (http://www.macsbbq.com/cold-smoked-salmon) to the letter but I only used ONE fillet of fish.

"Mix 1 cup salt with 1/2 cup brown sugar, grind up some black pepper and add it to the mix"

I only bought and smoked one, to see how it went. In case (as you suggested) I over salted.

This meant the fish was all ready filleted and had no head/tail to use to keep the hook in.

The instructions on the recipie said for me to wrap the fish 'very' tightly. So I did.

Happy to use yoru experience and do it looser next time.

Saying that, liquid litrally poured out of this fillet (as you can kind of see in the pink bag in the photo)


----------



## wade (Apr 8, 2016)

That is great. From your second photo it looks as if you had packed two of them together skin side out.

You may find this link helpful. This thread is with Trout but it is the same method as I use for Salmon which I sell commercially.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237224/smoking-fish-an-old-dog-can-still-learn-new-tricks

When I get home tonight I will upload a photo that better shows the curing rack.


----------



## seenred (Apr 8, 2016)

Good morning Jim,

The salmon looks delicious!  I'd say it was a successful first try...and as you gain in knowledge and experience, and learn your smoker, things will only get better!

Wade caught something that is a concern I wish to repeat.  The link you provided in your other thread regarding your smoker indicated that it might be constructed of galvanized steel.  As Wade mentioned over there, hot smoking or cooking with galvanized steel is risky.  Before you hot smoke in it, I'd suggest making sure it isn't galvanized...and if it is, taking the precautions Wade already suggested.  If your unit turns out to be stainless steel, you're certainly good to go!

Red


----------



## morrit (Apr 8, 2016)

I love making smoked salmon. It's one of those things where you can really play with the recipe. It's criminal how much they charge for smoked salmon compared to the small amount of effort it takes. I just wish I had a use for the skin because nothing goes to waste normally. Smoked Salmon got me into the whole smoking game.  I strongly recommend that you try making bacon. It's just as simple as smoked salmon. This great community will help you no end.


----------



## wade (Apr 9, 2016)

Morrit said:


> It's criminal how much they charge for smoked salmon compared to the small amount of effort it takes.


Sssshhhhh! don't let everyone know that or I will have to reduce my prices


----------



## morrit (Apr 9, 2016)

Aaah... but there's a difference between mass produced and artesan ;)


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 9, 2016)

So... the results are in...

A load of relatives came round and we did a few slices of salmon with a Cucumber, dill and lemon salad.

Very happy with it for a first attempt.



















Need to get a bit of a better technique for slicing, especially as I found (after wards) we have a salmon knife!!!!

Only minor issue was (as predicted by you clever folk) was it was a little salty. Not too much but I think the curing setup recommended by Wade will solve that issue.

Right... Bacon next then, Morrit...?


----------



## wade (Apr 9, 2016)

Today salmon, tomorrow bacon - after that the world!!!

Be very careful when you start to make bacon. Once you have tasted your first home made bacon you will never want shop bought bacon again.

A couple of pointers before you begin...

Make sure that you buy your Nitrite cure from a reputable source - some cheap sources on the Internet do not supply what they claim
In the UK it is permissible to use both Nitrite and Nitrate (Cure #2) when curing bacon however in the USA only Nitrite (Cure #1) is permitted. As the EU are currently trying to stop the use of Nitrate, in line with the USA, I would recommend that you only use the cure #1. The reason for the Nitrate ban is that Nitrate at high temperatures (e.g. when bacon is fried) produces Nitrosamines which has been linked to cancer in animals.
Get yourself a set of digital scales that weigh to an accuracy of at least 0.1 of a gram for weighing out the cure.
Belly pork will give you streaky bacon and pork loin will give you back bacon. For your very first attempt I suggest that you try back bacon - mainly for the reason that it is less fiddly to work with and is more compact. You will get the most flavour though from the streaky bacon due to the greater proportion of fat.
I have attached a quick guide that may help get you started

Your smoker will be perfect for cold smoking it after it has been cured.

If you would like some recommendations as to where to buy your cure then please let me know. If you want, to get you started I could send you some (enough for 3-4 Kg bacon). I use quite a bit of it.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## morrit (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks very tasty indeed! Slicing salmon is a pain but this video is actually really good. This is how we used to do it in the kitchen. The D cut. Also a good knife is a must. 

I once witnessed the Maitre d at Claridges slice a salmon. Expertly done and wafer thin near transparent slices. Never been able to reproduce it myself... One day though!
It is an art just like slicing a prosciutto.

I like a hollow ground knife, also known as a scalloped slicer for slicing but it's whatever you feel most comfortable with. 

As for bacon try and get some juniper berries... believe me... It transforms it... and Wade is correct... you will NEVER buy shop bacon again!


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Jim, glad to see the Salmon went well.

Home made Bacon is like a drug, once you start there's no going back. You to will have to admit to being hooked. 

Plenty of advice on here for guidance.


----------



## morrit (Apr 9, 2016)

Baconolics anonymous...


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Was trying to think of name for it last night!

Off for a fix now!


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the info and help guys. REALLY appreciate it!

Think Bacon may be the next job. Wade's very kind offer will be taken up.

I guess my next question is going to be around slicing. Took a few attempts but we managed to get quite good with slicing the Salmon, although I wish I had watched that video Morrit posted before I started! Will know for next time.
As for the bacon, will I get away with using a sharp knife or will I very quickly realise I need a decent slicer?

Back/Loin is not for me, I'm a streaky man through and through. So going to get hold of a nice piece from my local. :)


----------



## morrit (Apr 11, 2016)

Worth investing in a nice sharp long bladed knife for slicing salmon and ham/bacon because once you have the bug it will find more use. Doesn't have to be expensive. I slice mine by hand but am looking to buy a cheap electric meat slicer for bacon but it's finding one that won't fail. I keep looking at gumtree and eBay for a catering one. Because the finished product is quite firm it's not too difficult. The end bits can be used for lard ons so don't worry about slicing the WHOLE thing. Recommend getting a vacuum packer as well. Cheap on Amazon. Oh my... reminds me... guess whos bacon has finished curing today!!!


----------



## wade (Apr 11, 2016)

You really need a slicer for bacon. You can hand carve it with a very sharp knife but it tends to end up as thin bacon steaks... There are a number of inexpensive domestic electric ones that you can get that will work - but with the smaller ones you may have to cut the bacon into smaller pieces before it will slice. It is easier with the larger slicers but they are £200-£300 +...


----------



## morrit (Apr 11, 2016)

I will admit... slicing bacon by hand is exhausting...


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks guys...

We do quite a bit of cooking. So we have things like a vacuum machine, water bath, Thermomix etc...

But a bacons slicer is something we don't have. Maybe I just need to butter up my local butcher ;)


----------



## morrit (Apr 11, 2016)

I caved in a moment ago and bought a slicer from Amazon... just the thought of slicing all that bacon made me cringe! Lol.


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 11, 2016)

Morrit said:


> I caved in a moment ago and bought a slicer from Amazon... just the thought of slicing all that bacon made me cringe! Lol.


HA... which did you buy? :)


----------



## morrit (Apr 11, 2016)

this one. Only going to use it for bacon but will probably save my arms from aching! Hopefully it will last...


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow... that is a much better price than I was expecting.

Although, saying that.. it all mounts up!

ANOTHER new toy arrived today. Hopefully will help me with the hot smoking I have planned for a few weeks time.

(As well as taking away camping, in the camper van!)

 














"I'm a chimney starter, twisted chimney starter" ...... (Sorry

MUCH bigger than I was expecting!


----------



## wade (Apr 11, 2016)

Chimney starters are worth their weight in gold and you can also use them as _THE_ BBQ if you just want to brew a cup of tea or grill a couple of burgers


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 11, 2016)

Little tip, chill down the bacon to nearly freezing before slicing with a machine as the meat is more firm.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 11, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> (As well as taking away camping, in the camper van)



Camper Van, no excuse not to come to the UK SMF Weekend, 22-23 July @ Woodhall Spa.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Weekend.html

Great relaxing weekend with like minded people cooking up some BBQ, no competion just a good old get together. 

Memebers like Wade, Danny, Smokewood, Kiska etc and myself, will be there.


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 11, 2016)

Wade said:


> Chimney starters are worth their weight in gold and you can also use them as _THE_ BBQ if you just want to brew a cup of tea or grill a couple of burgers


Will remember that one.


Osprey2 said:


> Little tip, chill down the bacon to nearly freezing before slicing with a machine as the meat is more firm.


And that one... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Smokin Monkey said:


> Camper Van, no excuse not to come to the UK SMF Weekend, 22-23 July @ Woodhall Spa.
> 
> http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Weekend.html
> 
> ...


Only excuse for that will be #1... I think we may all ready be away in the van that weekend..
... oh and #2. Our English Bull Terrier goes everywhere with us and I'm not sure I could stop her diving into all the lovely smelling goodies!


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 11, 2016)

Your van looks amazing!

Don't worry about the dog!


----------



## morrit (Apr 11, 2016)

That weekend sounds good. Were it not for my repeatedly poor health I would probably commit. But being that I can't even drink alcohol it would be a dry weekend as well!! Lol


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 11, 2016)

Good news... NOT BOOKED AWAY THAT WEEKEND YET!!!
Bad news is... it is Bug Jam that weekend.

GOOD NEWS... We are not going to go to it this year!!

Looking good, as the camp site also allows dogs.
Sky is 12 this year and very very lazy, so she will spend most of the time zonked out anyway.

Will find the relevant thread and have a look.


BUT.... getting back to the thread topic...
*How log will my salmon stay edible?* Just out of interest. Does it last a week, two... a month?


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 11, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Your van looks amazing!
> 
> Don't worry about the dog!


Cheers chap... Looking good.

Is there a thread someone where on here for me to read info on the weekend? (Other than the website)


----------



## morrit (Apr 11, 2016)

As you probably noticed it dries out quickly but you can always slice it and freeze it. The chef in me says 3 days. The practical guy in me says 5 but in reality... I guess till it either turns a funny colour/smells bad/goes slimy/grows something...


----------



## wade (Apr 11, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> BUT.... getting back to the thread topic...
> *How log will my salmon stay edible?* Just out of interest. Does it last a week, two... a month?


Because it has been cured, the standard shelf life when chilled is 10 days. The increased salt and reduction in moisture will effectively inhibit bacterial growth, however as there is no added nitrite there is still the risk of botulinum toxin build up. As the timescale for botulinum toxin  to reach levels that could be potentially harmful to vulnerable individuals under ideal conditions is a little over 10 days, the standard use by date when chilled is usually set at 10 days.

As Tristan says, smoked salmon is an oily fish and it freezes well so if you want to keep some then freeze half. I have found it better to slice it before freezing and vac pack in pack sizes of about 120 grams.


----------



## morrit (Apr 11, 2016)

Also as a point of interest if salmon has been frozen before curing it can be frozen again as it has been processed ( Wade taught me that... He is a bit of an Oracle...)


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 12, 2016)

Morrit said:


> Also as a point of interest if salmon has been frozen before curing it can be frozen again as it has been processed ( Wade taught me that... He is a bit of an Oracle...)


Very interesting....

Do people really smoke previously frozen salmon?


----------



## wade (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes they do. I am often brought wild/farmed salmon and trout that people have caught to be cured and smoked that have been frozen. Freezing oily fish does not usually impact the texture or the flavour once thawed - providing it has been frozen in air-tight packaging. As it thaws it does lose about 2% of its water.

You may be interested in this thread. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171886/comparison-of-salmon-curing-methods


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 12, 2016)

So much information. I hope I am not going to be tested on all this........ yet.


----------



## morrit (Apr 12, 2016)

For me it's a handful of salt, handful of sugar and spices.. no exact weighing. 50/50. I have no idea HOW it works but it just does. As long as the fish is nice and fresh to start with it will work. You will find your own technique and it may be different from others. Experiment with curing times... smoking times... cure ingredients... just keep it as clean and fresh as possible because therefore it's generally safe to eat at any stage of the process. The riskiest part is probably the smoking stage where it's kept at a higher temperature than at the other times but the risk is low as at that stage it has been cures and made inhospitable to bacteria. But shhh... its very simple but we won't let the wider public know else Wade will HAVE to cut his prices... so for now feign to others how extremely complicated it is. How you have to balance the right level of alkalinity to ensure maximum saturation of the salmon... correctly modify the spices to ensure maximum flavour... carefully regulate the temperature of the smoking process to make sure there is just enough smoke and not too high a temperature... oh my it's such hard work. All those who say it's sprinkle stuff onto it, leave it overnight, wash it off and dry it off and leave it overnight then put it into a box with some sawdust in the bottom to smoke and leave it overnight to do so... If only it was that simple... ahem...


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 12, 2016)

Right.... As per instructions...

120g per vac pac.... And into the freezer.
SO lucky to have the knowledge from you gents!













image.jpeg



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 12, 2016


----------



## wade (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking good James


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks guys....

Also, picked up a couple of these very cheap (£2.99) burger BBQ basket things. Going to cut the handles off, split them and use them for meat in the smoker.
 

Stainless steel, so should be good.













Basket3.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 13, 2016






Fold apart and are only held together with small split key ring things.













Basket2.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 13, 2016






Fit in the shelf perfectly!













Basket1.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 13, 2016





 

This is the "Bus Shelter" I use for the BBQ and the smoker.













Bus2.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 13, 2016






Cheeky Sky photo-bombing the bargain eBay Chimenea cover that fits the smoker perfectly.













Bus1.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 13, 2016






Also, picked up a probe for checking temps, as I am not going to trust the mechanical one bolted to the unit itself.
Looks OK as it has a metal/shielded cable, hoping it will take the heat OK.













Temp.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 13, 2016






This is the run we built for the chooks. Can't beat fresh eggs everyday!
(Well, you can... scrambled eggs lovely with a spot of smoked salmon for breaky!)

Great for Mayo to make excellent coleslaw.













Chooks.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 13, 2016






Had a fantastic care package arrive this morning from Wade. VERY much appreciated.
Going to kick start my bacon and hot smoking sessions. Just stuck with being away for the next few weeks.
Exciting stuff!


----------



## morrit (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow. What a set up. Looks awesome!


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Morrit... Garden is getting there.


----------



## morrit (Apr 13, 2016)

The hen house looks really good. I'd love to have chickens. We have a chicken coop but to be honest we have never gotten round to getting it used and then it's just another thing to clear up. Lol. Also I lack the diy skills! But I bet Barbecues at your place are great fun! Here's to hoping we have a long hot summer and warm nights!  I missed last summer as I was in hospital so I think this year needs to be doubly important!


----------



## wade (Apr 13, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> Also, picked up a couple of these very cheap (£2.99) burger BBQ basket things. Going to cut the handles off, split them and use them for meat in the smoker.


These are also quite good as racks http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=263991686. Do not trust them with something the size of a whole brisket or pulled pork but they are great for most things. They were £1 each a month or so ago but I see that they have gone back up to £1.50


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 13, 2016)

Morrit said:


> The hen house looks really good. I'd love to have chickens. We have a chicken coop but to be honest we have never gotten round to getting it used and then it's just another thing to clear up. Lol. Also I lack the diy skills! But I bet Barbecues at your place are great fun! Here's to hoping we have a long hot summer and warm nights! I missed last summer as I was in hospital so I think this year needs to be doubly important!


The coup is an Eglu Cube. They are great as they are plastic so you can jet was them clean and not worry about the wood rotting or red mites.

Very proud of the run, as we cemented all the poles in ourselves and ran the wire mesh too.
Last year the garden was a bit of a mess, as we were working on it. Plus there wasn't really much of a summer for you to miss anyway!
Hopefully we can all enjoy it more this year.


Wade said:


> These are also quite good as racks http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=263991686. Do not trust them with something the size of a whole brisket or pulled pork but they are great for most things. They were £1 each a month or so ago but I see that they have gone back up to £1.50


ooohhh, good shout Wade. Still looking for a decent/reasonably prices cast iron grate for the fire box.
Thinking of trying to find a tractor scrapyard and cutting down and old tractor grill!
Also keeping an eye on eBay.


----------

